# Testing in Two weeks for entrance exam into lineman program



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Around here, the written part is the Edison Electric Institute aptitude test, and the hand's on part you test on a strength machine and they take you up in a highline bucket to see if you puke.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Line work must be boring.. Added to that ..the heat, the cold, the wind, the ice.. make for the best overtime.. Not for me..


----------

